# Cadac Travel Chef versus Safari Chef....



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Hoping for abit of advice, my old Camping Gaz grill thingy finally fell to bits this weekend,

I fancy a Cadac Safari Chef, but wonder if it will be too samll for the 3 of us ?? I don't want the big Cadac.

I have seen on Tescos one of these :










Same sort of thing but a little bit bigger,

Has anyone got one of these Travel Chefs? Any good ?

Thanks,

Daniel.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Daniel

We have been using the Safari Chef now for a year or so and found it excellent. There are three of us too and our son is a very big eater, so have had no problems with the cooking area. It is also light and very easy to clean.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a Carri Chef, but found it too big for the two of us. Last year we bought a Safari Chef and that is amply large enough. It would easily cope with food for three (assuming you're not in the Henry VIII mode of banqueting).

One thing to be aware of. If you are moving from a Camping Gaz stove, do you want a low or high pressure model? HP versions run from small pressurized canisters; LP versions run from a standard bottle via a regulator, or from an external gas point on the van.

As far as I know, the Carri Chef and Travel Chef are LP stoves so you will need to carry a small Calor bottle too (or have an external LPG point). The Safari Chef is available in both LP and HP versions, the latter running from disposable canisters.
For what it's worth, I recommend the external gas point. We had one fitted last year and it makes the whole process very easy. And you don't have to carry an additional bottle or cylinders of course.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We (3) have a Safari Chef- great bit of kit and nice and compact for storage- Easy to use although we tend only to griddle bacon, staeaks, fish etc. Just about big enough for a samall family, we have the LP version and it runs from a Camping Gaz 907 bottle


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Another thumbs up for Safari Chef. Only recently bought ours, but very impressed with ease of use, cooking surfaces and cleaning.
Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Safari Chef is the one that converted me from being a lifelong charcoal fanatic. Even though a little of the mystique vanishes along with the smoke, I really love the way it can switch between conventional barbecue, to griddle, to frying pan, to wok as the mood and menu take you.

We've cooked for four on it without any bother, and griddled steaks taste sublime.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We're 5 an have both. 5 is a squeeze definately on the Travel, but 3 should be no problem. BTW don't get the version I have- the HP version. It suffers from lack of pressure when the cartridge is 1/2 empty. Get the LP one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love ours(safari chef) only two but eat far too much meat  

great when we took the grandchild and he decided the only veg he would eat was cauliflower, and it was hot

next time he can do without his 5 a day :wink:

better still
don,t take the grandkids    
aldra


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

We have the Travel Chef and are very disappointed with it. It simply doesn't get hot enough! Cadac replaced the first one we had because we were unhappy but the new one is only slightly better. It may be operator error! :lol: 
We have reverted to good old charcoal, it burns the sausages nicely! 

Regards,


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks..*

Thanks All, looks like we go for a Safari Chef, and Tesco have them for 50 notes at the moment too..

Daniel.


----------

